

Change We Can Profit From: A start-up inspired by Barack Obama - netcan
http://www.economist.com/business/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13031214&source=hptextfeature

======
RobGR
Does anyone have a link to the "green venture fund" discribed as organized on
facebook, where individuals contribute as little as $100 ?

It sounds like it could be something like Prosper, but more focused on small
startups, which would be pretty interesting.

------
jacobscott
Flash mobs for not only fun/doing good, but also profit? This doesn't sound
like something you can get wealthy doing, but if you have other priorities,
seems reasonable.

Does anyone have figures/stats on how much of an impact social or "web 2.0"
for-profit do-gooders are having?

------
jlsonline
As a side note... Check out <http://www.carrotmob.org/> and watch the little
video. It's cute and get's the point across.

Consider using something like this in your startup's web site, HN readers. :)

------
rw
(profit vs. nonprofit) vs. (do good vs. be greedy)

Let's untangle some dichotomies.

